# Pt Cook PPB Fri 19/1



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Anyone interested I'm off to Point Cook this Fri 19/1 in the early first light hours, launching Campbells Cove. All welcome :wink:


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

You lucky devil........go Poddy...pick up a monster flattie


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Look Poddy if you really like Point Cook you could buy yourself a piece of land you know??? 

Go get em son, but give me some co-ordinates once you troll up some more squid 

Milt,


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Philip, I was wondering if ya back. How was Tassie? :?:

G Day Milt, I've gotta sneak into Point Cook in the wee hours of the morning as last trip I was run off the beach by the local councillors for not being "man enough". With local bylaws like that a Point Cook postcode for me maybe out of the question...and I'll have to settle with the Eastern Suburbs :shock: By the way don't tell anyone, but I was looking for flatties...squid were a bycatch (welcome though) with no flatfella's to be found by my efforts :shock: :wink:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Bwa hahahahaahaha. Not man enough eh.
Some twit asked me how i went fishing, mind you he only had a tee shirt on, so i said [email protected]#% o&% Y#$ @%#$&^% before i ,you get the drift.

Was out there last monday, 4 flatfellas as you call them at about 55cms, no squid, the water was very very dirty and the fishing was hard work.I had about 40 lure changes(plastics) the best were brown.


----------

